# Your prayers are needed



## Bigmoose (Sep 13, 2011)

My wife and I are doing better this week but we found out last week she has breast cancer.  Surgery is in about 3 weeks.  Please keep us in your prayers.

Thank you.
Bruce


----------



## radar-78 (Sep 13, 2011)

My prayers are with you and your wife. Hope all your prayers are answered. -Rachel x


----------



## Deda (Sep 13, 2011)

So very sorry. You're both in my prayers. 

Be strong for her, we'll be here for you.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 13, 2011)

My thoughts are with you both and hopes for a quick recovery.  Hugs and Love.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 13, 2011)

Thinking of you both. Hugs.


----------



## aroma (Sep 13, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife.


----------



## agriffin (Sep 13, 2011)

I am so sorry.      Cancer just plain sucks.  It seems like this year it has been all around me in co-workers, friends and online friends.  

Be strong for your wife.  If you need to rant or talk...we're here for you.  

I'll be thinking about you and your wife and sending some major mojo your way.

ETA:  How clever are these?!?!
http://www.homebrewsoaps.com/recycled-b ... ndles.html


----------



## carebear (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh no.  My heart is with you both.


----------



## AmyW (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry, my thoughts are with your and your wife. I hope surgery is uneventful and most importantly, successful.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Sending good mojo your way.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I'll be thinking of you both.


----------



## Sibi (Sep 14, 2011)

So sorry to hear this.  I will definitely be praying for you and your wife.


----------



## mariflo (Sep 14, 2011)

I am so sorry you have to go through this, Bruce!
Be strong for your wife but take care of yourself too! 
I am sure it will pass well and soon everything will get back to normal for you and your wife.
You are in our thoughts!
mari


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry   

Sending healing energy to your wife, and calming energy to you both.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear this, too. I'll be lifting your wife and yourself up in prayer. 

IrishLass


----------



## NancyRogers (Sep 14, 2011)

My thoughts will be with the two of you.  Sending her healing wishes.


----------



## Bigmoose (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your support.  It means alot to the both of us.  We have had one set back, a MRI was scheduled for tonight and has been postponed till Monday now while they look for 12 year old medical records to see if a tuning fork that was placed in her ear is metal or not.  Other than that all is going good.




			
				agriffin said:
			
		

> ETA:  How clever are these?!?!
> http://www.homebrewsoaps.com/recycled-b ... ndles.html



I have had so much fun making these.  They sell well at craft shows as well.  I just listed another 12 of them and have about 12 more to go yet.

Thanks again to everyone.  SMF soapers are the best.

Bruce


----------



## Hazel (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Bruce,

I'm sorry to hear this news. I'm wishing the best for your wife and pray everything goes well.


----------



## nattynoo (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read this. My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## falldowngobump (Sep 15, 2011)

Praying things go well for you and your wife.  Keep us posted!


----------



## agriffin (Sep 17, 2011)

Sipping coffee and having a quiet Sat morning.  Thinking about you and your wife.


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 19, 2011)

So sorry to read of this news my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your wife at this time.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Sep 19, 2011)

Bruce, may the Lord keep both of you close to His heart during this time, our hope is that His comfort and peace abide with you both throughout this trial, blessings and prayers.


----------



## Bigmoose (Sep 20, 2011)

We just got the MRI results tonight.  It's not good.

Bruce


----------



## Deda (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm so very sorry.  Still keeping you and your wife in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 20, 2011)

Bruce,

I'm sorry to hear that it's not good. I'm hoping for the best for your wife.


----------



## carebear (Sep 20, 2011)

Bruce, I am so so sorry. My heart is with you both.


----------



## dieSpinne (Sep 20, 2011)

Sending Peace and Healing both your ways.


----------



## AmyW (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm sorry Bruce. Big, big hugs to you and your wife.


----------



## RockinRodeoChick (Sep 22, 2011)

Lots of good thoughts coming your way ::hugs::


----------

